# Snub lines...not again



## Jackalope (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't want to re-open a discussion of "dogs" vs "knots" (although I am still not sure which to agree with) In reading this forum I came across the idea of using a prusik knot to control out of weight line sets--I think they even mention it on the Jr Clancy web site.
Soooo I created a loop of rope using the double fisherman's knot and proceeded to tie a Prusik to my operating line (its not out of balance--just practicing) 
How do I tie the loop to the rail? We have snub lines supplied by the rigging company and training on the snub knot.
Dave's Snubbing Knot

Thanks,


----------



## Footer (Nov 7, 2011)

Your looking to tie the other end of the rope off to the rail, correct? I personally don't do the prusik, I tie off like the link you posted. I start with the rope tied off to the rail first. A quick bowline will do it. On my rail someone years back put on eyes with about 4' of rope at each lineset for this exact purpose.


----------



## Jackalope (Nov 7, 2011)

We've been tying off using the snub, but I read that the Prusik allows you to control the line while it is moving whereas the snub doesn't seem to be able to do this.

oops. I meant to put this in the stagecraft forum. I'll place it there now (not intentionally trying to cross post)


----------



## MPowers (Nov 7, 2011)

Dave's snub looks exactly like what I was taught and have always used. I was taught to call it a "rolling clove hitch". The prussic knot provides an incredibly tight hold on a line anywhere but does require an additional snub or connection to another fixed point.


----------



## tprewitt (Nov 8, 2011)

I use a piece of rope smaller in diameter than the operating line and tie a bowline to the lock rail (if it's secure, not always the case) then tie a clove hitch to either the front or back operating line depending on which way I'm out of weight. You can slide the clove as longs as it's not under tension which means you can adjust it without having to untie. I put a 1/2 hitch on the clove just to keep it secure. A prusik does the same thing, and pinches the operating line less if you get way out of weight, but it's slower to tie. A Sunday, a round loop of rope, which sounds like what you're tying, works fine but you have to use another rope or a shackle or something to secure it to the lock rail.


----------



## Jackalope (Nov 8, 2011)

Ah the loop is called a "Sunday".. its getting a little less cloudy.
We have pre-made snub lines at the rail. What type of knot would you recommend for tying the snub line to the sunday?


----------



## Footer (Nov 8, 2011)

Jackalope said:


> Ah the loop is called a "Sunday".. its getting a little less cloudy.
> We have pre-made snub lines at the rail. What type of knot would you recommend for tying the snub line to the sunday?


 
A sunday is a carry over from hemp rigging days. It is simply a small diameter loop of rope choked aroud a hemp line used to secure bags to the line. Some will use the same principle to hold an out of weight set. If you have pre-made lines, your not going to be using a sunday. Clove hitch or choke the line to the rail and tie it off like the website above described.


----------

